# Firefox and IPv6 ?



## rghq (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello,

I've installed Firefox 3.6 from the ports and when trying to run it short after starting it, it crashes with a simple:


```
socket protocol not supported()
illegal instruction
```

The Kernel (i386 8.1) is self compiled and the thing I've removed is IPv6. Booting the GENERIC kernel Firefox runs without any problems.
The port itself has been compiled with the default options (DBUS enabled, rest disabled) and all packages have been reinstalled from scratch (Jail for building, the copied /usr/local over).

The Linux version shipped within the ports runs without any problems, doesn't matter which kernel I use.

Of course - $HOME of the test user was emptied and TWM with a simple Xterm has been used to minimize background processes.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2010)

rghq said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've installed Firefox 3.6 from the ports and when trying to run it short after starting it, it crashes with a simple:
> 
> ...



That sounds a little questionable.  Packages built in a jail, yes, copying all of /usr/local/ just seems like you may get more or less than you need.

This message comes to you from an i386 8-STABLE kernel with firefox-3.6.12,1 but without INET6.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2010)

rghq said:
			
		

> (Jail for building, the copied /usr/local over).


Don't do it like this. Create packages while building in the jail and use those packages to install on your machine.


----------



## rghq (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, was just to have a clean environment and only the build process has be done there. Jail was maybe the wrong word, it was a chroot environment where all files (Base etc.) have been copied in from the real machine except /usr/local because other non-Firefox related packages have been installed prior and updated over the years.

Goal was to have a clean environment for Firefox in case some port may cause problems.

Oh - seems like other Gecko based software has the same problem. Thunderbird as example quits with exactly the same message.


----------



## AlexeiVolkov (Mar 14, 2011)

*Firefox & Thunderbird crashed with socket(): Protocol not supported Illegal instructi*

I found that deleting package libcanberra solves an issue.


----------

